# piwigo php conflict loop



## fanofbsd (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi, using pkg I'm trying to install Piwigo and php and am having problems finding versions that are not conflicting. Something always seems to be wrong or missing with whatever versions I'm choosing. 

My question is has someone installed it and what versions are you using?

FreeBSD 11.1, apache24, mysql56/57, imagemagick-nox ??


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2018)

The default MySQL version is 5.6, the default PHP version is also 5.6. _Some_, not all, PHP modules allow flavors and will then be available for other PHP versions. But I would recommend just sticking to the defaults, less fuss.


----------



## fanofbsd (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks, yeah I don't really care what version of what, I'd just like to see if Piwigo will work for me. I'll give it a go...


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 13, 2018)

fanofbsd said:


> Hi, using pkg I'm trying to install Piwigo and php and am having problems finding versions that are not conflicting. Something always seems to be wrong or missing with whatever versions I'm choosing.


Are you by any chance mixing ports (`make install clean`) and packages (`pkg install piwigo`)? Because that could lead to problems.

If you're using packages you have to keep in mind that only default versions will be used, for all dependencies. When I try to install this in my (clean) jail then I get to see this:


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        piwigo: 2.9.4
        php56-session: 5.6.36_1
        php56: 5.6.36_1
        libxml2: 2.9.7
        pcre: 8.42
        php56-xmlwriter: 5.6.36_1
        php56-xmlreader: 5.6.36_1
        php56-dom: 5.6.36_1
        php56-xml: 5.6.36_1
        php56-simplexml: 5.6.36_1
        php56-ctype: 5.6.36_1
        php56-posix: 5.6.36_1
        php56-openssl: 5.6.36_1
        php56-mcrypt: 5.6.36_1
        libmcrypt: 2.5.8_3
        libltdl: 2.4.6
        php56-hash: 5.6.36_1
        php56-filter: 5.6.36_1
        php56-pecl-pdflib: 4.1.2

Number of packages to be installed: 19
```
No conflicts or anything. Maybe a tip: `# pkg install -n piwigo |less`, start by checking out _exactly_ what it's going to do and if there is mention of removing packages write those down so that you can replace them later with more appropriate versions.


----------



## fanofbsd (Aug 13, 2018)

Nope, no mixing. Usually I install AMP first, and I followed the recommended versions. I Absolutely do not care what version of what as long as I can check out Piwigo. Thank you for the help!

I'll certainly give it another whirl, certainly if you can do I should be able to...


----------

